# 800 Ranger issues



## emed (Mar 16, 2015)

2010 Polaris Ranger- stopped running and found out through diagnostic codes it was the map sensor- code 46. Ordered sensor and replaced, disconnected negative battery cable for a minute then hooked back up. Toggled diagnostics on ranger and now says 0. Tried to start and nothing. Anybody have any ideas? Called Brazos Cycles out here in Richmond where I live but can't get in for 2 weeks. Anybody experience this before?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

Go to prcforum.com and ask around, or try to get it in at Steve's ATV in katy.


----------

